
One-click save links to read later and schedule when you get a newsletter digest - piotrgrudzien
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/itemsy/hgldjebdmbnjjijfpdjoghabodcfohlb
======
pickdenis
I don't use RSS, but isn't this just a overspecialized, vendor-locked, ad-hoc
version of that?

